# [Age of Worms] - Columbus, OH



## Insight (Aug 28, 2006)

Looking for players for the *Age of Worms Adventure Path* in Columbus, Ohio.  Check out this website for more information.


----------



## Insight (Aug 30, 2006)

*Update*

Update:  I'm eying the 15th of September as a likely start date.  Need more players first.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Aug 31, 2006)

How many players are you looking for? I'm currently playing in an AoW game, but I know some people who aren't and may be looking for an extra game.


----------



## Insight (Aug 31, 2006)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> How many players are you looking for? I'm currently playing in an AoW game, but I know some people who aren't and may be looking for an extra game.




I'd like to get the minimum of 4, max of 6.


----------



## Meeki (Sep 3, 2006)

I would love to play! I live just north of OSU's campus however I do not have a car so I would need to figure out how to get there.  I assume its all 3.5 e?

Nice website by the way I can tell you will be dedicated to running the game.
I have a fair knowledge of D&D and am comfortable doing just about anything, really I just want to have fun.

I will email you with my contact information from my address at OSU.  doza.3@osu.edu.

I look forward to playing!


----------



## Insight (Sep 5, 2006)

I am looking for at least two more.  Check the website and email me if you're interested or know someone who may be.


----------



## Insight (Sep 6, 2006)

Note: I have updated the website with a slight change to the character creation guidelines.

*** EDIT:  The previously announced first meeting at Guard Tower this coming Friday (Sept 8) is still on, but the normal game day may change to Saturday.  Please contact me thru the website if you are interested in joining us.


----------



## Insight (Sep 18, 2006)

We are still looking for 1-2 more players.  We are now playing Saturday nights, 7PM, at the Guard Tower.  Check the website for more info.  First session is this week.


----------

